# R-WearStudio help



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

*Hi

I have not long purchased the R-wear. I also have the GX24 & Coreldraw 3. 
I have a couple of questions:
1. How do you fill in text and do you have to use a cetain font?
2. Can I use my vector images in R-Wear if so how do I export them into R-Wear as they are .CDR

(The above questions in another way)

If I entered the text "Dance" in R-wear how do I fill the letters rather than just have an out line.

If I wanted to do a "Ballet dancer" then fill in say the skirt & shoes how do I do this?

If anyone can instruct me a step by step would be helpful. 

I have tried the help menu but it only shows how to add stones to a design . On the plus side I have drawn a star in r-wear and filled it in.


*


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

when you say..an 'H'.. and input as text...select the text then select the size stone..then go to the second option below the stone size..select a type fill..either staggered, island or grid fill...and presto it will fill end...you have to make sure stone size is compatible with the size of the text

To fill in the skirt of the ballet dancer...make sure the image is vectored and then ungroup the vectors and now select just the skirt...and do the same as above


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Thanks for the example. As for the vector image how do I open/import a vector into R-wear as it looks like you can only import jpgs.?

Many thanks

Maggie


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

ayou can import any jpg into rwear and convert to vector...or just import the vector image direct..some vector images can be opened directly


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I usually import my eps images, into r-wear,, and then set to stone.

If you image carries a Bitmap it will not convert to stone,, 

Make sure and get rid of the image you started with.which will show as lines,,

This is a great program to start with, and the ability it has with fonts, is awesome..
MMM


----------



## Mistyblu (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Sandy Jo. I have had a look at your web site. You have some fantastic designs.Please could you advise me on the font and how did you create the 'Dance with swirls & dot also the 3 row 'DANCE' and 1 last question for now I would like to do some text in 'single line script' is this the font name? 
Many thanks
Maggie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Maggie, 
Single line script means, single row of stones, not doubles or triple rows..
If you have alot of letters you will need to use single row.
Triple row, is used when a word or 2 words are used,, and the image is very large when done,, 
The triple row font I use on my website is one I have Created for my clients.
Maggie if you need help with a design of yours,, I would be glad to help you, send me a email, and I will do what ever I can to help you.
MMM
thanks for the kind words on my site


----------

